# Ferplast CO2 Energy



## Aquarium Ecology (Aug 19, 2009)

Dear all,

I have purchased this kit from my local petshop and I am using it in my tank to insert CO2. The thing is that at some point the compartment from which the water passes through, fills up with CO2 and the water brought in the compartment from the kit's pump, just drops through the compartment and into the tank.

Since I use DIY CO2 bottle I did not get any readings of increased CO2 so I dont know if this this is working or not.

Has anyone used it before? Do I have to manually release the CO2 trapped in the compartment when it pushes all the water out due to increased pressure?

Thanks!


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

From what I can see it is supposed to mix the CO2 into the aquarium water, but you are saying it does not seem to? Or that it sort of does but that a bubble of CO2 builds up in the unit?

If it is not mixing any CO2 in with the water, then take it back. It is not doing much for you. 

If it is sort of mixing a reasonable amount of CO2 with the water, but a bubble builds up this might be the way this product works, and there may be a way to disperse this bubble and make it mix better with the aquarium water. Or, run the CO2 slower so the bubble does not form. Or, turn off the CO2 at night and allow the bubble to dissolve into the water then. 

A bubble of CO2, held under the water (Think of a dish, upside down, holding air under the water) will eventually dissolve in the water. This is not going to get a lot of CO2 dissolved in the water, though. 

I have seen a small pump that is supposed to break up the bubbles of CO2 and mix it with the water, then shoot the water (high in CO2) around the tank. (sounds like the same system, but different brand name- the one I saw was a DIY) A special added feature was a piece of air tubing at the top of the chamber where a little CO2 tended to build up. This air tubing lead to a part of the system where there was flowing water, and the tubing was connected in such a way to create a venturi effect, and the bubble of CO2 was sucked into the flow of water, to be returned to the mixing chamber.


----------

